# Camelot Theme Park, Chorley, April 2016



## lonewolf (Apr 20, 2016)

Here's my report on the Camelot Theme park, I know it has been well reported but worth every moment and the 2 hour drive, unfortunately we couldn't get shots of the big roller coaster and food court as there was a car parked up next to it, also at the end of the explore we ended up getting escorted off site, security was really friendly apart from the fact he took us to the opposite end of the park 20 minute walk from the car! :L 

History my friend Wikipedia

Camelot Theme Park was a resort and theme park located in the English county of Lancashire. The park's theme was the well-known legend of Camelot, and the park decor incorporated pseudo-medieval elements. 

1


2


3


4


5


6


7


8


9


10



This sign was near the pub around the corner thought it would be worth showing:



A few more pics on my flickr: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/georgew94/albums

Thanks for looking


----------



## tazong (Apr 20, 2016)

How dare that sign say betty is a remote controlled toy? - I really want to do this place badly like a teenager in love lol - would love to fly betty round here - i think it would be fantastic but with security there would be like inviting flys around a pile of pooh.
Think i am just going to have to go and take the risk - not many places as unique as this.


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 20, 2016)

tazong said:


> How dare that sign say betty is a remote controlled toy? - I really want to do this place badly like a teenager in love lol - would love to fly betty round here - i think it would be fantastic but with security there would be like inviting flys around a pile of pooh.
> Think i am just going to have to go and take the risk - not many places as unique as this.



Too right I think it's one of them places you'd be really guttered if you didn't go before it gets knocked down! I don't think you'd last long with Betty maybe go around take pictures and then use here once you got some footage aha


----------



## rockfordstone (Apr 21, 2016)

this one has made it on to the daily fail website today


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 21, 2016)

I love this place, one id really like to do, and that Mr Blobby place


----------



## smiler (Apr 21, 2016)

tazong said:


> How dare that sign say betty is a remote controlled toy? - I really want to do this place badly like a teenager in love lol - would love to fly betty round here - i think it would be fantastic but with security there would be like inviting flys around a pile of pooh.
> Think i am just going to have to go and take the risk - not many places as unique as this.



Could be an expense explore Taz, Nice One Wolf, Thanks


----------



## ReverendJT (Apr 21, 2016)

rockfordstone said:


> this one has made it on to the daily fail website today



Closed down because of the influx of migrant workers?


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 21, 2016)

rockfordstone said:


> this one has made it on to the daily fail website today



Meh I couldn't find it wonder if it voted fail or win haha :L


----------



## degenerate (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice one, I know this place can be a touchy subject for some people but I always get a kick out of seeing it


----------



## Rubex (Apr 23, 2016)

I still really want to visit here myself. Sounds like you had an adventure lol  great shots!


----------



## TheNarrator (Apr 24, 2016)

I wonder how much the dids would get for the old roller coaster scrap  cracking set of pictures!


----------



## Potter (Jul 7, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> I love this place, one id really like to do, and that Mr Blobby place



Blobby's house has gone.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 8, 2016)

Controversial place this!
That said, I enjoyed my mooch around last year 

Good photos; amused by the shot of security


----------

